# Difference between Aquaclear Biomax and Ammonia Remover



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

I know that Aquaclear was recently bought out by Fluval... One thing I'm noticing is they're not selling the bigger biomax pellets anymore.. they're selling things called "ammonia remover", which look a lot like the biomax except much tinier pieces. The other difference is we were told to put the biomax as the top media, where the ammonia remover instructions said to put it in the middle between foam and charcoal.

Anyone know more about this product?


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

If memory serves, the ammonia remover is probably just zeolite, I am not a fan of the stuff, and in my opinion is not that effective. The bio max is placed as the final stage so that it doesn't get clogged .


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

^+1

Ammonia remover (old school) removes ammonia and leaves no nourishment for plants and nitrifying bacteria. 

Prime, Amquel and some others convert ammonia to ammonium---harmless to fish and good for plants and bacteria.


----------

